# “SIMILAR to Uber & Lyft app-based Lawn Care Service”



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

WASHINGTON - San Diego-based Love Lawn has launched its app-based lawn care service in the Washington region.

The four-year-old venture-backed company's investors include former NFL quarterback Joe Montana and the venture capital firms, Y Combinator and Bullpen Capital.

Similar to Uber and Lyft, homeowners can download and use the Lawn Love app to schedule, review and pay for yard work. Lawn Love says its platform is powered by satellite-imaging software which reviews a property and generates a quote in less than two minutes.

https://wtop.com/business-finance/2018/10/joe-montana-backed-uber-for-lawn-care-comes-to-dc/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seven77 said:


> WASHINGTON - San Diego-based Love Lawn has launched its app-based lawn care service in the Washington region.
> 
> The four-year-old venture-backed company's investors include former NFL quarterback Joe Montana and the venture capital firms, Y Combinator and Bullpen Capital.
> 
> ...


Just buy a " Lawn Bot"

Electric mowers that automatically dock and self recharge.

Cut your grass Before the sun rises.
Quietly.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Just buy a " Lawn Bot"
> 
> Electric mowers that automatically dock and self recharge.
> 
> ...


You must be one of the Richie Rich uber Drivers I've heard of.
$2,400.00-$3k: Husqvarna Acre Capacity Robotic Auto-Mower w/ 9-inch Cut


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Just buy a " Lawn Bot"
> 
> Electric mowers that automatically dock and self recharge.
> 
> ...


I want that and I don't even have my own house yet.


----------



## hretiuis (Jul 16, 2019)

The most difficult stage of optimization is the implementation. This important procedure will be most effective if to support it through the company's information model. However, not every enterprise has such a system at its disposal. How did you automate your business? Looking for a program managemart for a lawn care company, are there such? Where can I find specialists for implementing it?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Just buy a " Lawn Bot"
> 
> Electric mowers that automatically dock and self recharge.
> 
> ...


Pet friendly?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

CT1 said:


> Pet friendly?


Your cat can ride it like a Roomba.

( most pets will move out the way)


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

RDWRER said:


> I want that and I don't even have my own house yet.


Keep doing rideshare and you'll never own your own home..


----------

